# Au Bar aussi on parle de l'IPad



## APPLEmac34 (10 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens discuter d'une idée avec la communauté.
Je  suis en pleine rénovation d'une cuisine chez moi, et je me suis dit que  ca serait pas mal d'avoir un petit écran avec des infos (météo,  recette, ...) accroché au dessus de ma jolie porte coulissante.

Je  pense à un système à moindre frais (opération recyclage de matos):
-  avoir un petit écran (pas gros pour la taille, pas trop petit pour la  lecture)
- j'aimerais faire défiler dessus: des photos, la météo, et  des recettes de cuisine pour nous assister dans nos préparations de  plats.
- le tout pourrait être connecté en RJ45 à un NAS, ou tout  autre système informatique.
- il va me falloir un terminal pour gérer  l'affichage.

Et du coup, je me pose plein de questions pour voir  si c'est faisable.

Avez-vous quelques idées pour m'aider dans  mes investigations ?

- comment mettre en place l'architecture ?
-  comment gérer l'affichage ? (avec MACOSX of course ^^) Je  pensais à un mac mini, mais dans la cuisine derrière  l'écran c'est assez encombrant. Peut être que l'affichage pourrait être  géré sur un mac de la maison de façon automatique ...

Enfin,  voila, je lance un appel à idée&#8230;

Merci par avance pour vos  suggestions.


Le Fil prenant une direction n'ayant qu'un  lointain rapport avec le bricolage (mais ça va venir), pour plus de  clarté, le titre de ce fil a été changé&#8230;
GG.

Grug


----------



## Galuz (10 Mars 2010)

Un Ipad? ^^


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Mars 2010)

Galuz a dit:


> Un Ipad? ^^


Z'en avez pas marre de toujours parler de ce gadget juste bon à faire dessous de plat lumineux ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2010)

Meuh non, un iPad accroché dans la cuisine avec la météo ou des photos qui tournent en boucle, t'es au top de la pointe de la modernitude  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------

Oooooops, j'oubliais les recettes de cuisine :rose:


----------



## Gronounours (10 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oooooops, j'oubliais les recettes de cuisine :rose:



Bah. Tu prends des photos d'un livre de cuisine que tu fais défiler en diaporama sur l'iPad.


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Meuh non, un iPad accroché dans la cuisine avec la météo ou des photos qui tournent en boucle, t'es au top de la pointe de la modernitude





Gronounours a dit:


> Bah. Tu prends des photos d'un livre de cuisine que tu fais défiler en diaporama sur l'iPad.


Sans oublier la pin-up du jour
Important, ça, la pin-up du jour


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2010)

L'ipad c'est pas le boulot du fils sarko ?


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mars 2010)

Oui... ou plutôt Bonjour Madame du jour :love:


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2010)

Maintenant que tu m'y fais penser...

:love:


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2010)

Et un écran tactile 22" de chez iiyama ça serait plus pratique au cul du macmini, nan ?!


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Et un écran tactile 22" de chez iiyama ça serait plus pratique au cul du macmini, nan ?!



uniquement en CRT, sinon c'est pas drôle.


----------



## Gronounours (10 Mars 2010)

da capo a dit:


> uniquement en CRT, sinon c'est pas drôle.


bien entendu


----------



## da capo (10 Mars 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> bien entendu



C'est sur qu'il faut pas espérer une longue vie pour le mini


----------



## Madalvée (10 Mars 2010)

Ne pas oublier l'iPad avec iKamasutra sous l'oreiller et l'iPad brossage de dents à la place du miroir de salle de bains


----------



## aCLR (10 Mars 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Ne pas oublier l'iPad avec iKamasutra sous l'oreiller et l'iPad brossage de dents à la place du miroir de salle de bains



Et tu veux bien nous expliquer ce que cela vient faire dans une cuisine


----------



## Grug (11 Mars 2010)

Tous des pervers avec leurs gadgets&#8230; 
ça vibre au moins ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2010)

En tout cas, ça les fait vibrer.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

Vous êtes des nains du cerveau !

Moi, chez moi, j'ai des esclaves nues dans toutes les pièces qui me défilent des photos en souriant, connaissent 30.000.000 recettes de cuisine, tout le kamasutra et sont très heureuses de le pratiquer, même que je peux les appeller iPad, toi là ou madame l'institutrice, si je veux - j'en ai même mis une sur la terasse pour lire la météo sur sa figure.

En plus, elles ont le corps tactiles, avec plein de fonctions démentes suivant l'action de un à plusieurs doigts.
En plus, elles peuvent tenir une caméra.

C'est esthétique.
C'est écologique.
C'est pratique.

Vive les esclaves nues !


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2010)

Fichtre !&#8230;
J'ai plein de dessins en tête, déjà&#8230;
Faut pas employer le mot "femme" et le mot "nues"&#8230; :love: :love: :love:
Tu l'a fait d'exprès, hein !&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu l'a fait d'exprès, hein !&#8230;


 
Oui.



J'ai juste oublié un truc : toutes mes esclaves nues ont de magnifiques *NICHONS !!!*

(voilà, maintenant, le sujet est lancé, tous les interlocuteurs de qualité vont y venir.
Tu vois, APPLETrucmuche ? C'est comme ça qu'il faut lancer un sujet. Sinon, personne ne vient et ça coule.)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2010)

Qui à besoin d'un audit qualité ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai juste oublié un truc : toutes mes esclaves nues ont de magnifiques *NICHONS !!!*
> 
> (voilà, maintenant, le sujet est lancé, tous les interlocuteurs de qualité vont y venir.



Si tu veux faire venir Bobby, il va falloir mettre des photos de *NICHONS !!! *


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2010)




----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2010)

cRétin


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> cRétin



On m'appelle ?








Ah non, j'avais cru entendre "facho de modo", désolé...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2010)

Tu deviens sourd Fab, c'est pas bô de vieillir


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2010)




----------



## gKatarn (11 Mars 2010)

aNdouille


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mars 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> aNdouille



Non. Patate.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2010)




----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Mars 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> (voilà, maintenant, le sujet est lancé, tous les interlocuteurs de qualité vont y venir.



C'est bon, on peut commencer, je suis là.


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est bon, on peut commencer, je suis là.


*Poooooool !*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est bon, on peut commencer, je suis là.









Sindanárië a dit:


> *Poooooool !*


----------



## tirhum (11 Mars 2010)

Bon, et sinon&#8230;
L'endive, ça se cuisine comment ?!...


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2010)

à la broche


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2010)

À la pouelle&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Mars 2010)

en robe de chambre


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2010)

Et un bon litre de béchamel&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2010)

En salade avec une vinaigrette au vinaigre de framboise et huile de noix. Rajouter des dés de comté ou de beaufort.

Sinon je recommande la tarte endives-camembert (si, si, c'est pas une blague, à condition de mettre de la crème fraîche plein tarif dans l'appareil).


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> En salade avec une vinaigrette au vinaigre de framboise et huile de noix. Rajouter des dés de comté ou de beaufort.


Et quelques cerneaux de noix concassés :love:


> Sinon je recommande la tarte endives-camembert (si, si, c'est pas une blague, à condition de mettre de la crème fraîche plein tarif dans l'appareil).


J'adore :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Mars 2010)

aCLR a dit:


> Et quelques cerneaux de noix concassés :love:



+1 :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Mars 2010)

Une endive au jambon, c'est con mais c'est bon :love:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (12 Mars 2010)

bande de gros dégueulasses


----------



## AuroreLDN (10 Juin 2010)

La cuisine hi-tech!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juin 2010)

APPLEmac34 a dit:


> ... la communauté...



J'aime pas ce mot... Ça me rappelle ma tante et ses mochetés de copines imbaisables qui sentaient la transpi dans leurs tuniques violettes...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juin 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ...qui sentaient la transpi dans leurs tuniques violettes...



Nylon© et Tergal®, les 2 compagnons du Pulasueur...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Juin 2010)

:sick:


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2010)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Nylon© et Tergal®, les 2 compagnons du Pulasueur...


Tandis que péter dans la soie...


----------

